# What would You do?



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I had a Norway Maple log that I split in half and dried for two years. I just took half of it and using a chalk line I worked it down into a square and then an octagon hiking stick about an 1 1/4" across the flats and 54" long. (See photo)

Well! now I have to figure out what to do for ornamentation. I intend on leaving it 8 sided, but that changes things. I'd like to hear what each of you would do with this thing.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The octagon makes a good looking stick. I have made a few in the past. The only issue I have with the shape is that the edges are more vulnerable to dings and damage and they are more noticeable than a round shank. The last one did was 50"walnut. I did a separate topper about 1 1/2 " high round dome to mount on the stick. Then I dropped down 2" from the bottom of the topper and rounded off a 8" length down the stick for a black para cord Spiro rap with a Turks head at each end of the rap.Which I did after finishing the stick with Tung oil.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

The flat sides would be a good spot to do some wood burning. I know it's been done lots of times, but I always liked sticks with animal track identifying designs, or maybe leaf types.

Perhaps landmarks from favorite hiking trails along with distances and other handy details. For example, you could get a map of the Appalachian Trail, cut it into 8 segments and wood burn a section onto each side.

Maybe with a leather wrapped, brass studded handle and a compass set into the end.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I would start with a nice dark stain or Danish or Tung. Round off th area for the hand grip and texture it (see several of CV3's) or a maybe a leather wrap. Perhaps add a carved bear, eagle or wood spirit topper, and finally finish off with braided paracord lanyard with wood beads on the tag ends.
Hey wait a minute that would look like one of my sticks! ????????


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

CV3 said:


> The octagon makes a good looking stick. I have made a few in the past. The only issue I have with the shape is that the edges are more vulnerable to dings and damage and they are more noticeable than a round shank. The last one did was 50"walnut. I did a separate topper about 1 1/2 " high round dome to mount on the stick. Then I dropped down 2" from the bottom of the topper and rounded off a 8" length down the stick for a black para cord Spiro rap with a Turks head at each end of the rap.Which I did after finishing the stick with Tung oil.


The paracord idea is great! I've done a similar thing with suede lace, although it's probably not resistant to rain.


----------

